# So I Ordered My Carpet Today



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

I recently got a sample from ACC & checked pricing & it was around $240 shipped so I found automotiveinteriors.com & they had a similar color for $136 shipped so I went ahead & ordered it. Well I was checking out the sample I got from ACC & it's exact same color name & part number as what I ordered from automotiveinteriors.com. Just thought I would share the info with you guys. I dont know if it's the exact same carpet or not but everything else was the same & the color looks the same too.


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

homie it is all the same carpet everywhere you find it cheaper you get it from accmats.com the reason why it is because that is the warehouse and they sell it cheaper to shops or stores even the ones from ebay they are from acc
when you get your box you will see that it is from acc
good find homie


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jun 11 2010, 10:29 PM~17765117
> *homie it is all the same carpet everywhere you find it cheaper you get it from accmats.com the reason why it is because that is the warehouse and they sell it cheaper to shops or stores even the ones from ebay they are from acc
> when you get your box you will see that it is from acc
> good find homie
> *


Hell yeah so I saved myself $100 for the exact same carpet. :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 12 2010, 10:01 AM~17766644
> *Hell yeah so I saved myself $100 for the exact same carpet. :biggrin:
> *


Yup. JCWhitney carries the same stuff too


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

that aint bad ...... 136 shipped ........ hmmmmmm :happysad:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

i paid less from stockinteriors.com and it was a custom color and ofcourse it was an acc product..fast shipping and if u look at the other thread there is a discount code that works and will save u more money


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 13 2010, 02:55 AM~17772137
> *i paid less from stockinteriors.com and it was a custom color and ofcourse it was an acc product..fast shipping and if u look at the other thread there is a discount code that works and will save u more money
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jun 11 2010, 10:29 PM~17765117
> *homie it is all the same carpet everywhere you find it cheaper you get it from accmats.com the reason why it is because that is the warehouse and they sell it cheaper to shops or stores even the ones from ebay they are from acc
> when you get your box you will see that it is from acc
> good find homie
> *


I got my carpet today. It's called electric blue & it looks fucking nice. Love it. You were right. The box has ACC all over it. Alright here's the thing though. I got 3 free samples from ACC themselves & every other place wants $3 per sample. Just a little info to help save some loot . :biggrin: By the way I cannot believe how awesome this color is.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 14 2010, 09:53 PM~17786615
> *I got my carpet today. It's called electric blue & it looks fucking nice. Love it. You were right. The box has ACC all over it. Alright here's the thing though. I got 3 free samples from ACC themselves & every other place wants $3 per sample. Just a little info to help save some loot . :biggrin:  By the way I cannot believe how awesome this color is.
> *


same color i have :biggrin: its my 3rd carpet this color..a helpful tip out of experience is when i did have to spot clean i used soap and water,dont use automotive carpet cleaner it will fade... baby shampoo worked great and had no color fade whatsoever


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 14 2010, 09:43 PM~17789002
> *same color i have :biggrin: its my 3rd carpet this color..a helpful tip out of experience is when i did have to spot clean i used soap and water,dont use automotive carpet cleaner it will fade... baby shampoo worked great and  had no color fade whatsoever
> *


Cool. Actually this color made me think of your ride & I was gonna tell you about it.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

You can get up to 5 samples free through stockinteriors.com and their discount code is:

RETURN09

 

It is only like 5% off or something like that.....but every little bit helps. :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 14 2010, 06:53 PM~17786615
> *I got my carpet today. It's called electric blue & it looks fucking nice. Love it. You were right. The box has ACC all over it. Alright here's the thing though. I got 3 free samples from ACC themselves & every other place wants $3 per sample. Just a little info to help save some loot . :biggrin:  By the way I cannot believe how awesome this color is.
> *



lets see some pics homie i might get this too for mt car. :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

Only pic I have right now. Not gonna take it out til I'm ready to install it.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 20 2010, 07:30 PM~17841160
> *Only pic I have right now. Not gonna take it out til I'm ready to install it.
> 
> 
> ...



 i dont see it


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jun 21 2010, 09:09 PM~17851002
> * i dont see it
> *


You dont see that bright ass blue carpet sticking out of the box?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 22 2010, 07:13 AM~17853620
> *You dont see that bright ass blue carpet sticking out of the box?
> *


I'm blind from seeing it! :biggrin: 

Say just as a heads up, not sure how long you are going to store the carpet in the box (no ****) but when you pull it out let the carpet rest in the sun for a couple hours, and you may need to steam it to get the creases out....but they come out pretty easy.


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 22 2010, 07:22 AM~17853681
> *I'm blind from seeing it!  :biggrin:
> 
> Say just as a heads up, not sure how long you are going to store the carpet in the box (no ****) but when you pull it out let the carpet rest in the sun for a couple hours, and you may need to steam it to get the creases out....but they come out pretty easy.
> *


Thanks. I was wondering bout that.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 22 2010, 09:13 AM~17854442
> *Thanks. I was wondering bout that.
> *


No doubt. As long as there is no chance of rain getting it out in the sun for a couple hours helps out tremendously! Otherwise just steaming will do.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 22 2010, 07:13 AM~17853620
> *You dont see that bright ass blue carpet sticking out of the box?
> *



hahahaha i do now. my comp wasnt posting the pic. its up now :biggrin: 

i wonder if thats the same color from STOCKINTERIORS. theirs is called a neon blue i think


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 20 2010, 07:30 PM~17841160
> *Only pic I have right now. Not gonna take it out til I'm ready to install it.
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO .. I GOT THE SAME CARPET..


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jun 22 2010, 10:08 AM~17854840
> *hahahaha i do now. my comp wasnt posting the pic. its up now :biggrin:
> 
> i wonder if thats the same color from STOCKINTERIORS. theirs is called a neon blue i think
> *


I'm not really sure about that.


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jun 22 2010, 07:35 PM~17860288
> *LMAO .. I GOT THE SAME CARPET..
> *


It's a damn nice color. Our you happy with yours?


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jun 22 2010, 08:15 PM~17860763
> *It's a damn nice color. Our you happy with yours?
> *



IM SUPER HAPPY WITH MY CARPET KIT .. BEST MONEY IVE SPENT YET...


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jun 23 2010, 01:58 AM~17863649
> *IM SUPER HAPPY WITH MY CARPET KIT .. BEST MONEY IVE SPENT YET...
> *


I cant wait to see what it looks like with my sheetmetal dash, center console, & door panels all painted up & installed.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jun 22 2010, 01:09 PM~17854847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah same color


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

the carpets are a bit bigger then stock right?...cause i need a new one for my bodydropped truck but idk if they will fit? and they are way cheaper than getting it done at an uphosltery shop


----------



## TINYROTTY (Apr 8, 2008)

I ordered this for my cutlass. What is needed to help mold this to the body and make it tight with no loose areas? I was wondering if a heat gun would be something I could use for this? Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## soul sam'ri (Apr 19, 2003)

How about Mass-Backing??Does it make it harder to lay??


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TINYROTTY_@Nov 28 2010, 10:12 PM~19187033
> *I ordered this for my cutlass.  What is needed to help mold this to the body and make it tight with no loose areas?  I was wondering if a heat gun would be something I could use for this?  Any feedback would be appreciated.  Thanks in advance for your replies.
> *


Don't use a heat gun, you can burn the carpet. You can use a steamer to heat up the material and get it to fit nicely.


----------



## TINYROTTY (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks bro for the reply. I'll do that.


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 30 2010, 11:37 AM~19200353
> *Don't use a heat gun, you can burn the carpet. You can use a steamer to heat up the material and get it to fit nicely.
> *


or lay it out in the sun in the summer time all day long before installing. 

the wife ordered my carpet from acc and saved quite a bit. she paid less the 200$ but won't give me the price since it was a gift. no problems with the carpet and even had some of the insulation on the back.


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

i work in dalton,ga where all this damn carpet is made and can get it any color and almost any mold so hit me up..usually bout 100 bucks molded and thats cut pile or loop with jute backing like the impalas had..we sell to jc whitney and acc from alabama so we are the resource..we make all the corvette,freightliner,bass boat,honda,etc carpet..dalton,ga carpet capital of the world look it up..


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Jan 11 2011, 08:59 AM~19565113
> *i work in dalton,ga where all this damn carpet is made and can get it any color and almost any mold so hit me up..usually bout 100 bucks molded and thats cut pile or loop with jute backing like the impalas had..we sell to jc whitney and acc from alabama so we are the resource..we make all the corvette,freightliner,bass boat,honda,etc carpet..dalton,ga carpet capital of the world look it up..
> *



Had I known that :rofl:



I just got my carpet yesterday... $131 to my door from automotiveinteriors.com


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Jan 11 2011, 09:59 AM~19565113
> *i work in dalton,ga where all this damn carpet is made and can get it any color and almost any mold so hit me up..usually bout 100 bucks molded and thats cut pile or loop with jute backing like the impalas had..we sell to jc whitney and acc from alabama so we are the resource..we make all the corvette,freightliner,bass boat,honda,etc carpet..dalton,ga carpet capital of the world look it up..
> *


GOOD LOOKING


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Jan 11 2011, 09:59 AM~19565113
> *i work in dalton,ga where all this damn carpet is made and can get it any color and almost any mold so hit me up..usually bout 100 bucks molded and thats cut pile or loop with jute backing like the impalas had..we sell to jc whitney and acc from alabama so we are the resource..we make all the corvette,freightliner,bass boat,honda,etc carpet..dalton,ga carpet capital of the world look it up..
> *



Hey man thats really cool of you, I bet you will have a lot of new internet friends soon! I bet you guys supply the bass boat company I used to work for. I've handled many miles of that stuff in my day


----------

